# FIRST OF THE SEASON



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Took my first Squirrel of the season today. First shot with .44 cal lead went through the shoulder and knocked it out of the tree second shot from close up was to the head and finished him. Squirrel barbecue tomorrow. Perry' PS-2 is awesome.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Squirrel make good stir fry, and stews, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Picture attached.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Well done, he's bloody big!







How far did you initially shoot him from? And how far did your bullet penetrate?

Out of coincidence the squirrel who'd been eating my mum's strawberries came back again and stole one the size of a plum!







I've prudently ordered some lead from Perry and will have to be sending some in that lil' beggar's direction!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice shootin Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

First shot was about 25 feet, he was feeding in a big white oak tree. That shot broke his front sholder and penetrated. Knocked him out of the tree. He wasn't going anywhere, I finished him with a head shot from about 10 feet. I posed him for the camera so as not to show the messy side but he was hit hard twice. Lunch tomorrow.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> First shot was about 25 feet, he was feeding in a big white oak tree. That shot broke his front sholder and penetrated. Knocked him out of the tree. He wasn't going anywhere, I finished him with a head shot from about 10 feet. I posed him for the camera so as not to show the messy side but he was hit hard twice. Lunch tomorrow.
> Philly


Mmm, I bet he'll taste nicely fixed up with some chips and glass of beer!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> Well done, he's bloody big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam you dont need lead balls for squirrels, these will do, dont you know squirrel like nuts ha ha jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff, how straight do they fly at 10 meters, thats about my max for an 80% chance of a solid well placed shot?
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Jeff, how straight do they fly at 10 meters, thats about my max for an 80% chance of a solid well placed shot?
> Philly


IMO nuts are only suitable when they have lead hammered inside them, I think Jeff was just joking. But obviously their relatively high velocity and irregular shape will result in very awkward trajectories. Nothing currently Lead Roundballs IMO....


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

philly said:


> Jeff, how straight do they fly at 10 meters, thats about my max for an 80% chance of a solid well placed shot?
> Philly


ive used them for years, they are spot on t 10 yards, used to use them years ago on rabbits, they can do some damage, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam, sounds like jeff was serious. I think?
Philly


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

power is frrom rubber band and ammo.not from fork,accuracy is related with fork.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

danny said:


> accuracy is related with fork.


And the roundness of the object, so power over oddity of shape will give Jeff 10 yrds.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> accuracy is related with fork.


And the roundness of the object, so power over oddity of shape will give Jeff 10 yrds.
[/quote]

peoples been shooting stones for years, so why not steel nuts, they feel nice in the pouch, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> accuracy is related with fork.


And the roundness of the object, so power over oddity of shape will give Jeff 10 yrds.
[/quote]

peoples been shooting stones for years, so why not steel nuts, they feel nice in the pouch, jeff
[/quote]
Because we have more humane alternatives.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> accuracy is related with fork.


And the roundness of the object, so power over oddity of shape will give Jeff 10 yrds.
[/quote]

peoples been shooting stones for years, so why not steel nuts, they feel nice in the pouch, jeff
[/quote]
Because we have more humane alternatives.








[/quote]

A steel nut does the same if not more damage, and a lot cheaper, i use them when i go rough shooting in the woods, you dont mind missing if you havnt paid for them, we have no one i know of in england that does cheap lead ammo like perry, jeff


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Philly, u da man! With you around no squirel is safe on Long Island brother!
Peresh.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> accuracy is related with fork.


And the roundness of the object, so power over oddity of shape will give Jeff 10 yrds.
[/quote]

peoples been shooting stones for years, so why not steel nuts, they feel nice in the pouch, jeff
[/quote]
Because we have more humane alternatives.








[/quote]

A steel nut does the same if not more damage, and a lot cheaper, i use them when i go rough shooting in the woods, you dont mind missing if you havnt paid for them, we have no one i know of in england that does cheap lead ammo like perry, jeff
[/quote]
Aye, I've just ordered 200 x 0.44" Lead bullets from Perry (including shipping,) for $33.00 ($20+$13,) that's only £21.50 - £1.50 more than what just 100 would have cost me over here!







I think we're being taken for a ride mate....









*PS: *Just out of interest, how long is the draw length you use when you're hunting mate? I want to try and imitate you as much as possible - it clearly works!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam, my draw length is 28 inches to my anchor, my cheek bone. I shoot tex shooter' s express bands at full length. Was shooting at the Long Island secomd shoot today and had the opportunity to shoot many flips and band types. I am going to experiment with shorter band lemgths this week. Cvarcher had some ecpress bands about 6.5 or 7.0 inches that really shot 12 MM very flat. They weigh aboit the same as 44 cal lead. Update mext week. Phily


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Sam, my draw length is 28 inches to my anchor, my cheek bone. I shoot tex shooter' s express bands at full length. Was shooting at the Long Island secomd shoot today and had the opportunity to shoot many flips and band types. I am going to experiment with shorter band lemgths this week. Cvarcher had some ecpress bands about 6.5 or 7.0 inches that really shot 12 MM very flat. They weigh aboit the same as 44 cal lead. Update mext week. Phily


Nice, how many shots do you find you typically get from your set-up before you have to change your bands?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been getting good life from Tex's bands, i dont count my shots but i shoot around 100 to 150 shots a day. If i had to guess i would say around 250 to 350 shots before i get a tear. Usually at the pouch end. Great bands.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Post mortem on the squerril, shot broke front sholder and lodged in chest cavity, classic lumg shot. Good pemitration. At 25 feet. 44 cal lead rocks. Went to the LI N Y shoot today so squirell on the barbi tomarrow.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Post mortem on the squerril, shot broke front sholder and lodged in chest cavity, classic lumg shot. Good pemitration. At 25 feet. 44 cal lead rocks. Went to the LI N Y shoot today so squirell on the barbi tomarrow.
> Philly


Oooh, I can't wait to try mine, I'm waiting on 4 x _Express Band-sets _and 200 x Lead shot!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

BURRRRP! Could have been the squirrel or maybe the beer.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Number two, head shot on the ground at 12 yards with My brand new EPS from Jim Harris. Jim, this may be the first official kill with your new EPS.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooting Phil...it's the first "publicized" kill.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Nice shooting Phil...it's the first "publicized" kill.


LOL! *WINK* *WINK* eh?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds like someone else is quietly filling the freezer also. 
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Recieved 200 .375 swaged lead balls from Midway today, shoot very flat to 15 meters, this may be my ultimate hunting ammo. Range time tommorow.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Recieved 200 .375 swaged lead balls from Midway today, shoot very flat to 15 meters, this may be my ultimate hunting ammo. Range time tommorow.
> Philly


I'd calculated the optimum at 0.36, but it will be nice to see your results, how much did they cost?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam, here in the USA, $13.00 per Hundred, shipping was $9.00 for two boxes. Not as cheap as steel but should be a little quicker than the .440 cal I have been using and more than sufficient enough for squirrels.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Sam, here in the USA, $13.00 per Hundred, shipping was $9.00 for two boxes. Not as cheap as steel but should be a little quicker than the .440 cal I have been using and more than sufficient enough for squirrels.
> Philly


It will have a higher penetration value, so you should get some good results.


----------

